# kabuki brushes



## amourbliss (Nov 4, 2007)

what type of kabuki do you have? is it good? how much was it? i'm in the market for a better one and need suggestions!!! TIA


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2007)

I use this one from Sephora.




$22.00


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2007)

......


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 4, 2007)

I always hear a lot of raves about the MAC 182 on different boards, so getting that one would be a great investment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have the kabuki from Cat Cosmetics myself. It's really soft, but dense, doesn't shed and comes in a cute faux leather case. It retails for $39,-


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 4, 2007)

Before I invested my money into a kabuki I wanted to test run a cheaper brand's.  After looking at the reviews on MUA, I bought CVS's Esscence of Beauty for, I think, $9.99  and I LOVE it!  It is so soft and cute and really affordable!  It does the job amazingly!  I might just pick up another. ; )


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 4, 2007)

Hands down, the 182 from mac.  It's an unbelievable brush and well worth the $$ (I believe it's around 40?).  It's very dense and super soft and perfect for mineral foundation.


----------



## Deena (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadow* 

 
_I use this one from Sephora.




$22.00_

 
I use this one too, and I love it! I also like the Bare Escentuals Handy Buki  brush


----------



## ambidextrous (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_Hands down, the 182 from mac.  It's an unbelievable brush and well worth the $$ (I believe it's around 40?).  It's very dense and super soft and perfect for mineral foundation._

 
I second this. Get the MAC 182!


----------



## redambition (Nov 6, 2007)

i have the benefit bluff puff and the inglot kabuki.

the benefit one is ok - a bit rough.

the inglot one is awesome.


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

I always use the Smashbox #19 Face & Body. Works great, it's a pretty dense brush and I love the long handle. I used to use Bobbi Brown's one but now I only use that for powder. 

Stay away from the BE ones though, they are so harsh on skin imo!


----------



## jenii (Nov 6, 2007)

I use a Tarte one, that came with a little carrying case thing.

It's a nice brush, but I find I don't have much use for a kabuki brush.


----------



## Regalis (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i have the benefit bluff puff and the inglot kabuki.

the benefit one is ok - a bit rough.

the inglot one is awesome._

 
Interesting side note to this, I was at Inglot the other day and I checked out their brushes, and upon picking up the kabuki, I was struck by how incredibly similar it is to the MAC 182; like... there is literally no difference I could see. So I pulled my MAC 182 out of my bag ( it travels in there for powder touch ups >_> ) and looked at the 182 and the Inglot kabuki side by side, and there _is utterly no difference._ The handles are the same length, width and shape with the same finish, the bristles are the same colour, length, density and softness. Scrape the print off both and I wouldn't have been able to pick it. So I guess this lends some credence to the rumour that Inglot brushes are manufactured by the same factory as MAC brushes.


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Before I invested my money into a kabuki I wanted to test run a cheaper brand's.  After looking at the reviews on MUA, I bought CVS's Esscence of Beauty for, I think, $9.99  and I LOVE it!  It is so soft and cute and really affordable!  It does the job amazingly!  I might just pick up another. ; )_

 
i did the same thing! i LOVE it! for the price, it works amazing. Im so glad i found it when i did! =)


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Nov 7, 2007)

I love the MAC 182 as well. It's very worth the money.


----------



## sharon7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regalis* 

 
_So I guess this lends some credence to the rumour that Inglot brushes are manufactured by the same factory as MAC brushes._

 
Hi

I am from the UK and have never heard of this brand (Inglot). Can you tell me more about it? Where can i purchase it from?

Thanks


----------



## redambition (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regalis* 

 
_Interesting side note to this, I was at Inglot the other day and I checked out their brushes, and upon picking up the kabuki, I was struck by how incredibly similar it is to the MAC 182; like... there is literally no difference I could see. So I pulled my MAC 182 out of my bag ( it travels in there for powder touch ups >_> ) and looked at the 182 and the Inglot kabuki side by side, and there is utterly no difference. The handles are the same length, width and shape with the same finish, the bristles are the same colour, length, density and softness. Scrape the print off both and I wouldn't have been able to pick it. So I guess this lends some credence to the rumour that Inglot brushes are manufactured by the same factory as MAC brushes._

 
that was exactly why i bought the inglot one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looked and felt identical to the 182 and was cheaper.

sharon7 - inglot is a Polish brand that has been around for ages and is now expanding out into other countries.

their uk website is http://www.inglot.co.uk/ . according to it there is a store in Kent that opened in July. There's also a whole thread dedicated to them in the cosmetic discussion forum


----------



## sharon7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_that was exactly why i bought the inglot one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looked and felt identical to the 182 and was cheaper.

sharon7 - inglot is a Polish brand that has been around for ages and is now expanding out into other countries.

their uk website is http://www.inglot.co.uk/ . according to it there is a store in Kent that opened in July. There's also a whole thread dedicated to them in the cosmetic discussion forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for that. Its a shock that they have a UK store!! We never get anything in this country!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a cheapie one from Target that I got years ago.  I use it for travel makeup.  It's a bit rough, but it serves it's purpose well.  I once had the Benefit kabuki, but it shed a lot, so I returned it.


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I have the Chanel kabuki - the older, larger one - and a Bobbi Brown. Both of them really need to be replaced. I think I'm going for the MAC or maybe a synthetic.


----------



## jade8783 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm crazy in love with my Too Faced retractable kabuki. It's heavenly soft and cute. It's synthetic, no smell, never shed (I've tried to pull the hair off, yeah, I failed).
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...0_8_814655.JPG


----------



## kyoto (Nov 30, 2007)

I have the Bobbi Brown Kabuki and two of the Mac 181's.  I always reach for the Mac Kabuki's.  They're soft, never shed, and just the right size.


----------



## shortcake (Dec 3, 2007)

The Too Faced Kabuki brush!!!! It is the softest brush! It's soooo fabulous-it's hard to find it in stock in many Sephora stores. The best part? It's completly cruelty free


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 4, 2007)

I have 4 different kabuki brushes. 1 I bought from eBay (very rough, sheds worse than my cats), 1 I got from sephora, 1 from Clarins and the MAC 182.

The one from Sephora was pretty ok to use at first, but once I tried the 182 and the one from Clarins, I just realized how rough it is. The Clarins brush is definitely softer than the 182, but 182 is a lot fuller. I now use both interchangeably. They're wonderful!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Before I invested my money into a kabuki I wanted to test run a cheaper brand's.  After looking at the reviews on MUA, I bought CVS's Esscence of Beauty for, I think, $9.99  and I LOVE it!  It is so soft and cute and really affordable!  It does the job amazingly!  I might just pick up another. ; )_

 
Wow Im going to have to check that out! Is it soft? I bought one from Target from this cheap brand and it was 2 dollars. lol But its not soft. :\


----------



## mochabean (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the 180 which is absolutely SOFT! I use it from time to time to apply my Silk Naturals powder.

I also have the 182, like it but it has since been retired b/c I now use exclusively the 183! That brush is to-die-for!!! The brush bristles are super soft like silk! And the blending/buffing is so easy to do with this brush. 

Before buying MAC, I used to use the cheap kabuki brushes found at Walmart or Target for $10 or less. Yes, these did work, but not as well as my MAC kabuki brushes.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the Lumiere kabuki and it is wonderful. I would like to try the MAC 182 but unfortunately I don't have the budget for it at this point


----------



## user79 (Dec 5, 2007)

There is already a long and thorough thread on this topic here.

Please do a search next time.


----------



## clamster (Dec 6, 2007)

The kabuki from Bare Minerals sheds like CRAZY! It's rough and doesn't buff powders nicely. Not worth a penny!


----------

